# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  CRIANZA DE LOMBRICES Y PRODUCCIÓN DE HUMUS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este vídeo da a conocer una tecnología desarrollada por el INIA-PERU para la producción de humus de lombriz, cuya denominación es Lombricultura Techo a Dos aguas, el objetivo es mejorar la sostenibilidad de la producción agrícola bajo el enfoque agroecológico. Esta tecnología, surge como una alternativa para mejorar la producción y especialmente la orgánica, que permita al pequeño y mediano agricultor mejorar progresivamente el estado de los suelos y disminuir la incorporación de fertilizantes químicos.  *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_-b-Wtm8E*Temas similares: VENTA DE HUMUS Y COMPOST EN ICA VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Humus de Lombriz y Compost Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz Gobierno regional de Tacna impulsa siembra, crianza y producción de camarón en río Sama

----------

Inge Gustavo

----------


## jmch_7@hotmail.com

Estimados amigos, 
Interesante, es muí didáctico, en especial para la producción orgánica. 
Sugiero que también puedan considerar vídeos de Guano de Isla, Roca fosfórica, ulexita entre otros. 
Saludos Cordiales. 
José Manuel Cornejo Herrera

----------


## Cesar Basauri

Estimados amigos, cuento con estiércol de vacuno para preparar humus, necesito información de donde comprar las lombrices. Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel Muñoz Lebon

que cantidad desea amigo mi numero de celular es 993617126 nuestro facebook  https://www.facebook.com/abonoorganicomg 
aca le dejo unos videos  *Lombricultura Techo a dos Aguas abono san miguel* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpI_8iphiaY   IMPORTANCIA DE LA LOMBRICULTURA Y CONDICIONES PARA ESTABLECER UN CENTRO LOMBRICULTOR compos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfA1GXGUMy0   ABONO SAN MIGUEL CRIANZA DE LOMBRICES Y PRODUCCIÓN DE HUMUS  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHDdurUFF2E

----------

